# Icer coolers



## georgiafish706 (Aug 8, 2017)

Anyone heard of or own an ICER Cooler? Looking to replace my worn out RTIC and am thinking about giving them a try. Looks like they're a Georgia based company. 

Honestly I think the built-in bottle opener has already sold me on it, haha, but I was curious to see if anyone knows how they hold up against the big brand names


----------



## snookdoctor (Aug 8, 2017)

They are typical rotomold coolers, imported from China after being branded with their company name. More and more people are getting into the cooler import business. Their office seems to be from Ga, but they have the similar product as many. Price shopping is your friend here, and their prices seem to be decent.


----------



## transfixer (Aug 9, 2017)

I agree, I think all of those are made in China, regardless of where the company is,  I've been looking at the Magellan ones that Academy sports has, better prices than most, and I know Academy has a pretty good return policy, in case I have a problem with it. I've just got to check and make sure parts are readily available for them , stuff like the latches and drain plug caps.


----------

